# Everglades National Park Vessel Entrance Fees



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I've recently heard that now, anybody entering the park through maritime boundaries will be required to either pay a weekly entrance fee, or an annual fee. Has anybody heard about this? I thought that you only had to pay if you went through the main entrance to flamingo. How does this affect gulf coast boaters?


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

It’s true. You must now pay to enter the park boundaries, regardless of how you do so. The pass is good for one vessel, so 4 people one pass, 1 person one pass. I was stopped when the rule first became effective and the park ranger was sitting in Chokoloskee pass. First time I’ve been stopped in the pass (coincidence). Seems like a money grab scheme to me. But what do I know, I’m just a tax paying park user.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Wow. I have yet to see any park vessels out there, guess I must be getting lucky or havent been going out enough. I'm wondering if the ranger at the Choko ramp is going to be checking too when all the boats pull out.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Not like there is any rangers out there on boats checking...


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes and you also need to take this course to operate a vessel in the park. See link at nps.gov

https://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/boating.htm


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Boneheaded said:


> Not like there is any rangers out there on boats checking...


I've been checked before by two rangers on a center console. They seemed pretty surprised that two fly fisherman in a small skiff anchored up in the Harney River had all the required equipment and registration on board. I asked about their job and they said its pretty boring. That day, they had launched at Flamingo, ran north into Hells Bay, over to Shark and back thru Florida Bay. A pretty normal 70 mile day for them they said. Im not seeing anything saying the boater course is required?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

SFL_Mirage said:


> I'm wondering if the ranger at the Choko ramp is going to be checking too when all the boats pull out.


You will not see a ranger at either of the ramps on Chokoloskee Island. Neither of them are in the park.

All the fisherman and guides running from the Keys to Florida Bay are the ones that will be tough to monitor.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Click on boaters education program. 

"*Get Your Boating Certificate*
This course and accompanying certificate is now mandatoryfor nearly everyone* operating a powerboat within the marine waters of the park. Upon successful completion of the course and test, boaters can print out the certificate to carry with them while operating a vessel in the park."


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Scrob said:


> I've been checked before by two rangers on a center console. They seemed pretty surprised that two fly fisherman in a small skiff anchored up in the Harney River had all the required equipment and registration on board. I asked about their job and they said its pretty boring. That day, they had launched at Flamingo, ran north into Hells Bay, over to Shark and back thru Florida Bay. A pretty normal 70 mile day for them they said. Im not seeing anything saying the boater course is required?


I dont anchor in rivers... So id be surprised to see a ranger out front s far south as cluett or barnes, let alone venturing away from markers to check. If you put in flamingo maybe, but if you are coming across fishing up front i, wouldnt waste time or money. if youre in rivers where thier boats can get..different story


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> You will not see a ranger at either of the ramps on Chokoloskee Island. Neither of them are in the park.
> 
> All the fisherman and guides running from the Keys to Florida Bay are the ones that will be tough to monitor.


Interesting you say that, there’s an older ranger who is there pretty frequently when pulling out my boat. He’s usually just asking about what fish we caught and saw and general locations. Maybe he’s just a volunteer and not allowed to ask for more.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

John the fish counter that talks a lot? Used to always be at Outdoor Resorts. Haven't seen him in years. Anyways he is not a park ranger but, works for the National Park Service. Flamingo used to have Jason and then some young ladies. Then again last time I was there was July.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I’ve been checked numerous times in the Harney over the past couple years. Always by the same ranger. He’s very cordial.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

John the fish counter... ask him to play the harmonica! Or pull out ear Stones from fish


----------



## DMGO (Aug 23, 2015)

Can I get into ENP with my lifetime senior pass? Do I have to pay to launch a small boat? I just passed their safety course and got the certificate


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

The course is easy it didn’t take long I didn’t read any of the course materials and was able to pass with a 93% one question was a bit tricky could’ve went either way but then that’s the government...


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow - pretty much anyone who heads north out of Islamorada is in the park almost immediately (anything north of the ICW). All most all of my fishing takes place within its boundaries but I had not heard of this new rule.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I never see ranger boats out that way though? I don't even pay at Flamingo because I go by at 3 in the morning. I should probably figure out what Im supposed to d0.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Great another fee that's what we need is more fees to pay for a park we already pay for makes sense to me. It's ridiculous when is enough with fees.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

You have to hav ether pass and boaters safety course to go in the park right now. I believe they’re still giving out warning for first timers but after that you have to have it. The lifetime senior pass is good for all parks. There are a couple of ranger boats that are running out of Everglades pretty consistently and have been stopping just about everyone they see to check for passes and safety courses.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Great another fee that's what we need is more fees to pay for a park we already pay for makes sense to me. It's ridiculous when is enough with fees.


The NPS budget has been reduced by the Thug from New York. 

https://www.npca.org/articles/2130-...amaging-to-national-parks-as-they-continue-to


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Les_Lammers said:


> The NPS budget has been reduced by the Thug from New York.
> 
> https://www.npca.org/articles/2130-...amaging-to-national-parks-as-they-continue-to


Lol God forbid they learn how to spend less money.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I bought my annual pass and took the test yesterday. Got a 100 without opening the course material so, if you are just used to navigating these waters, you already know what they want you to know.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Twenty years there been stopped once until last month been stopped twice and they are looking for course papers and entrance fee. Always got there early and no one at gate but doesn’t matter anymore. If your in there early they expect you to go online and pay.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Swe said:


> Twenty years there been stopped once until last month been stopped twice and they are looking for course papers and entrance fee. Always got there early and no one at gate but doesn’t matter anymore. If your in there early they expect you to go online and pay.


Money grab more fees it's ridiculous don't we already pay for the park with our taxes?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Money grab more fees it's ridiculous don't we already pay for the park with our taxes?


The boating course for the park is a joke but at least that was free for now.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Swe said:


> Twenty years there been stopped once until last month been stopped twice and they are looking for course papers and entrance fee. Always got there early and no one at gate but doesn’t matter anymore. If your in there early they expect you to go online and pay.


Hoops man. I hate hoops.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Swe said:


> The boating course for the park is a joke but at least that was free for now.


For now, I bet we gotta pay next year. I'll just stay in the 10 k islands I've been fishing the glades for almost 40 plus years and now it's time for us to pay for something we already pay for makes zero sense it's all about money very disgusting.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Unless I’m missing something I believe the $55 annual pass covers parking as well. On the other hand a typical boat ramp fee for the day is $17. I’ll gladly pay $55.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Unless I’m missing something I believe the $55 annual pass covers parking as well. On the other hand a typical boat ramp fee for the day is $17. I’ll gladly pay $55.


No on the Everglades city side there is no state owned ramp only private.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Federal owned my bad not state.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

What's the expected procedure for obtaining a pass if you're entering Park boundaries from the Keys? I've already taken the course/test.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> No on the Everglades city side there is no state owned ramp only private.


I know. In the case of launching elsewhere it sucks.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

bryson said:


> What's the expected procedure for obtaining a pass if you're entering Park boundaries from the Keys? I've already taken the course/test.


You’re supposed to buy the annual pass on their website and have a printout when they check I guess


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

SFL_Mirage said:


> You’re supposed to buy the annual pass on their website and have a printout when they check I guess


I just got mine renewed and was able to save it on my Apple wallet app on my phone.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I fish ENP frequently and get stopped by Park Service rangers 3 out of 4 times that I'm there. This has happened all the way from Flamingo to Chokoloskee. On Sunday, the gate guard at Flamingo told me that the rangers at the ramp would not let me launch if I hadn't completed the safety course. (I had already completed the course and there were no rangers at the ramp).


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

manny2376 said:


> I just got mine renewed and was able to save it on my Apple wallet app on my phone.


Thats a more convenient way to do it assuming you phone always stays charged. 


Frank Ucci said:


> I fish ENP frequently and get stopped by Park Service rangers 3 out of 4 times that I'm there. This has happened all the way from Flamingo to Chokoloskee. On Sunday, the gate guard at Flamingo told me that the rangers at the ramp would not let me launch if I hadn't completed the safety course. (I had already completed the course and there were no rangers at the ramp).


Interesting. Wouldnt it cost the park more to have staff checking at the ramp? Maybe we are paying more so they can check us more.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I buy an annual Interagency Pass which is good at all National Parks, monuments, and most other federally managed properties. If you are over 62 you can get a lifetime pass for $80, I am not quite to that age yet.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Les_Lammers said:


> The NPS budget has been reduced by the Thug from New York.
> 
> https://www.npca.org/articles/2130-...amaging-to-national-parks-as-they-continue-to


They started the process for implementing this fee long before Trump was elected.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

IMO this is a resource that absolutely needs to be protected and I'm sure it hasn't been getting enough federal tax dollars to really do that. 

I'm more than happy to pay my share and to demonstrate that I know how to properly navigate the area.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

I don’t mind paying it if they actually spend the money to improve the park. How long has it been since they’ve had a fish cleaning station? They’re adding some of the missing channel markers back but some are still gone. Reinvest the money and most of the people won’t be complaining!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I don’t understand why everyone is so up in arms about the fee’s especially if the yearly pass is $55 most will spend that much in gas for the boat and truck on the way to ENP.

Why is ENP any different that Rocky Mountain National Park or Yellowstone National Park, if you use those parks you much pay an entrance fee. This money goes to support the park system’s and their funding. The NPS hasn’t been done any favors budget wise the last few years so these funds are probably more crucial now than ever. 

Just because you have an un secured border for ENP park you should be able to avoid these fees?

Things like these fees go to protecting the parks and the parks resources which I feel most of us are in favor of.

I’m not saying there isn’t ever miss appropriation of funds or its hard to see where the money goes in the NPS system at times, but to say I pay taxes and that should be all that’s necessary to use these protected areas doesn’t really show much appreciation for the preservation of these areas. If the park system doesn’t have enough funds to operate these areas will destroyed in quick order.

Just look at all the issues of littering and vandalism that happened during the last NPS furlough last year.


----------



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

They need the money bad. Place is a shit hole at least the flamingo district. Don’t get me wrong , I love it the way it is now wouldn’t change it. If we aren’t crying about the fees we are crying about the condition of the campgrounds ,bathrooms, trail conditions, lack of rangers , idiot boaters etc.. especially from the herper’s and foreigners. They are the biggest money makers for flamingo from my POV. Paying your taxes and expecting a free ride into a national park isn’t helping any issue down there. Could be mistaken but even before I think we were all required to pay an entrance fee no matter what if you drove down the road. The rangers did not enforce this. The abuse of that which I’m apart of is another reason they cracked down. Knowing you missed out on money is never a good feeling for anyone.

The day pass for the guides I can understand the anger since they run from the keys that’s just another expense from guiding profits and money from the clients that has never been required. As a recreational angler I haven’t paid an entrance fee in 4+ years (late start one morning). Every annual pass purchased I end up having to use once. I have no problem with paying a little money. Stayed a week ago only ones camping just for one night to avoid the early drive. The eco tents type things are cool (screened in dock) and opening this month. I’ve heard some rumors of other buildings coming soon but won’t start that on the forum without the facts. Another bad storm and all that money is washed away again.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I got my senior lifetime pass before there was a fee. It's $80.00 now. I used to pay only the $5.00 ramp fee. Apparently there is no ramp fee now. I read that the original plan was to have an annual ramp fee. I would not mind paying that at all. I took the boating course and had the certificate laminated and also have a copy on my phone. Visitors to the Keys will not have a clue about fees or permits if they venture into Park waters, but there is no enforcement anyway. The jet skiers run into the park all the time and buzz the flats. There isn't a Ranger for miles to catch them. It's a shame ENP is on the low end of the scale compared to other National Parks. It has gone through a lot of ups and downs over the last 44 years that I have been going there.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

See I believe the NPS caught on to everyone bragging they were entering early and not paying the entrance fee so they implemented online course to collect everyone's money.



culligan said:


> The eco tents type things are cool (screened in dock) and opening this month. I’ve heard some rumors of other buildings coming soon but won’t start that on the forum without the facts. Another bad storm and all that money is washed away again.


Was looking at Eco Tents today actually online and there is only one bed. At least on the website that is what I see. $90.00 a night! Guess my buddy and I will never stay there!

Oh and the rumor is true. By next year, Flamingo will have rooms and a restaurant. Hopefully, they will make them category 5 proof!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something to remember about the Park... All of the rentals (boats of every kind from kayaks and canoes all the way to those nice new houseboats, Eco tents, campsites, and hopefully some cabins...) as well as the marina and all of its facilities- are established and operated by a single concessionaire under contract to the Park. Pretty good news since the Park Service seems unable to provide even basic amenities these days. The fish cutting facility has not been repaired or replaced in the two years since it was damaged by hurricane Irma ( and not even a temporary cutting surface in the interim).

I’be been a permitted guide there since 1996 so I have a pretty good handle on day to day operations...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would get myself a 5 gallon bucket of water from the ramp. Drive over to one of those great big trees and park under it. Drop the tailgate of my truck, position your cutting boar (link below) and clean away in the shade. Throw the carcasses in the water or bag them and put them in the dumpster. Wash everything with your bucket and drive away. 

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/18-x-24-x-3-4-white-poly-cutting-board/20318241.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you do that... You might want to think about the quality of the water at the ramp... given all the launching and retrieving, trailers dunked and the lube coming off of them... 

These days when I cut fish for my customers it's done on my skiff tied up at the dock - and I do it dry.... The filets or fish with guts removed are packaged without any rinsing at all - and I advise my anglers to save that rinsing for just before they intend to cook or freeze.... Yeah - it's tough on a guy like me when there's not even a rudimentary cutting table with a single hose... 

After the fish are cleaned and packaged then you dunk a boat brush and do your best to clean off the part of the boat where your cutting board was - then haul out and complete the job on your boat at home... Been that way now for two years when I have customers that want to take fish home instead of catch and release....

I'm pretty sure that this sort of stuff is why we're seeing a lot more crocs hanging around the dock these days. My carcasses go back into a garbage bag and not into the water but I'd guess most aren't doing that.... There's a reason we had that cutting area with the grinder and those big garbage cans for carcasses.... 

By comparison the ramp I use at Chokoloskee had their fish cutting station up and running a week after Irma....


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I meant the cutting board. Rinse cutting board, knife and tail gate, never the fillets. Agreed those are better rinsed prior to cooking. Back of your truck doesn't have to be scrubbed just rinsed it will eventually rain anyway. Much cooler under a tree.

Anyways, back to the fees.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> *See I believe the NPS caught on to everyone bragging they were entering early and not paying the entrance fee so they implemented online course to collect everyone's money.*
> 
> 
> Was looking at Eco Tents today actually online and there is only one bed. At least on the website that is what I see. $90.00 a night! Guess my buddy and I will never stay there!
> ...


The course was implemented to protect the sea grass etc. 

The eco tents do not have no-see-um netting. Go figure. But that may change.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Drifter said:


> Lol God forbid they learn how to spend less money.


They don't have enough funds to do proper maintenance. No worries for the politicians, they don't use the parks.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Les_Lammers said:


> They don't have enough funds to do proper maintenance. No worries for the politicians, they don't use the parks.


 I would have to look at how the money is actually spent. They do have a available budget and you find most times this money is spent on admin personnel with great benefits that are not efficient or necessary. Not saying particularly the everglades, but I am a federal contractor that works on national forest stuff and see it all the time. For example the cleaning station mentioned above? Probably cold be repaired for 1000-2000 bucks or something, but the face value is much more. 

I also have no problem with having to pay more, its just not that clear when you pull up to the flamingo gate what you are supposed to do. Its amazing that parking lots are more sophisticated then the entry to a million acre park. 

Its just always bugged me a little bit when I look at these parks, or I think the Caribbean islands and think like one hardworking person could do everything here that is substandard in like one year or less. When there is just crap everywhere(Caribbean), or theres a blown over sign, or some potholes, or wrecked fish cleaning station, or boat ramp that needs new concrete. Im thinking man I could just put my bags on for a week and fix this crap. Like why don't we just get together on Microskiff and just fix the station, like 20 people throw in 100 bucks, one person that knows someone get permission to work on it, then Ill go fix it. All Im sayin is that most of the in inadequacies are small. With a 1 million visitors paying about 10 bucks to get in, its like if that was owned by private people everyone would complain about how rich they are getting but since its the government they complain they aren't getting a lot more added money.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Les_Lammers said:


> They don't have enough funds to do proper maintenance. No worries for the politicians, they don't use the parks.


https://therevelator.org/budget-crunch-national-parks/

case in point. If you read this you will see that they just say everything is horrifically underfund, it says that Yellowstone Park need 800million in maintenance but as a contractor that lives here, they are building SO MANY NEW buildings that are MASSIVE you can hardly get normal work done in the area because it draws all the labor. These are 50k sq ft dorm buildings going up all over, which were not needed in the last 100 years of operation. And rehabilitation of cabins and such for visitors to rent out. The costs they pay is exorbitant, but on top of that they make a ton of money on entry fees.

https://www.budgetyourtrip.com/united-states-of-america/yellowstone-national-park

People spend a lot of money here. Estimated at 89 bucks a person per day and 4.5 million visitors a year so basically bringing in $400 million a year just in income from visitors. 

The entire road construction and maintenance budget is Montana is less then 300 million. Any they service 73,500 miles of road in the state. Yellowstone park has 251 miles of road, and it is closed to the public most of the winter.

So Im just relating how far money can go.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drifter said:


> https://therevelator.org/budget-crunch-national-parks/
> 
> case in point. If you read this you will see that they just say everything is horrifically underfund, it says that Yellowstone Park need 800million in maintenance but as a contractor that lives here, they are building SO MANY NEW buildings that are MASSIVE you can hardly get normal work done in the area because it draws all the labor. These are 50k sq ft dorm buildings going up all over, which were not needed in the last 100 years of operation. And rehabilitation of cabins and such for visitors to rent out. The costs they pay is exorbitant, but on top of that they make a ton of money on entry fees.
> 
> ...


How do you expect the politician's to live without their 70 percent of the money they steal (their cut).


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How do you expect the politician's to live without their 70 percent of the money they steal (their cut).


I don't really think that many politicians engage in that stuff.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

No doubt the Park is hurting for money (and it's been that way all the years I've been going there...). The Park, as part of the National Park Service comes under the Interior Department. National Park HQ has to submit a budget request yearly - and the Interior Department has to go to Congress each year for funding... As you can guess, lots of opportunity for things to go south at every point.

I've never seen it verified but way back in the mid sixties... the Park's motel ( a very basic cheap proposition from the first... that was wiped out in 2005 by hurricane Wilma....) was actually built by local fishing clubs and a volunteer contractor or two... I've only heard this verbally - and from folks who are long gone (fishing in another dimension I hope...)... 

These days with all the additional zoning, safety, wind force, (and every other requirement today.....) a new motel would be a bunch of money - and that's if the Park is allowed to accept donations.... 

After hurricane Wilma in 2005 wiped out just about everything at Flamingo, we went to a series of meetings that lasted for almost two years to hammer out how to re-build Flamingo and after lots of back and forth (I'm being polite here...) we came up with a package... It came to around 18 million all told.... This was submitted to national headquarters - and after two or three years went by -we were told it was rejected and that nothing would be re-built or replaced. This at a time when our government was giving away billions for "shovel ready" projects....

More to say but will need an adult beverage in hand or some exotic entertainment before I go further... I'm still required to have an annual permit to be a guide in the Park....


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

tailchaser16 said:


> Oh and the rumor is true. By next year, Flamingo will have rooms and a restaurant. Hopefully, they will make them category 5 proof!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> No doubt the Park is hurting for money (and it's been that way all the years I've been going there...). The Park, as part of the National Park Service comes under the Interior Department. National Park HQ has to submit a budget request yearly - and the Interior Department has to go to Congress each year for funding... As you can guess, lots of opportunity for things to go south at every point.
> 
> I've never seen it verified but way back in the mid sixties... the Park's motel ( a very basic cheap proposition from the first... that was wiped out in 2005 by hurricane Wilma....) was actually built by local fishing clubs and a volunteer contractor or two... I've only heard this verbally - and from folks who are long gone (fishing in another dimension I hope...)...
> 
> ...


The national par


Drifter said:


> https://therevelator.org/budget-crunch-national-parks/
> 
> case in point. If you read this you will see that they just say everything is horrifically underfund, it says that Yellowstone Park need 800million in maintenance but as a contractor that lives here, they are building SO MANY NEW buildings that are MASSIVE you can hardly get normal work done in the area because it draws all the labor. *These are 50k sq ft dorm buildings going up all over, which were not needed in the last 100 years of operation. And rehabilitation of cabins and such for visitors to rent out. The costs they pay is exorbitant, but on top of that they make a ton of money on entry fees.*
> 
> ...





Drifter said:


> https://therevelator.org/budget-crunch-national-parks/
> 
> case in point. If you read this you will see that they just say everything is horrifically underfund, it says that Yellowstone Park need 800million in maintenance but as a contractor that lives here, they are building SO MANY NEW buildings that are MASSIVE you can hardly get normal work done in the area because it draws all the labor. These are 50k sq ft dorm buildings going up all over, which were not needed in the last 100 years of operation. And rehabilitation of cabins and such for visitors to rent out. The costs they pay is exorbitant, but on top of that they make a ton of money on entry fees.
> 
> ...


Who is doing the building in Yellowstone? It may not be the park service. All the repairs/improvements in ENP appear to be done by the concession entity/ franchise.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> Something to remember about the Park... All of the rentals (boats of every kind from kayaks and canoes all the way to those nice new houseboats, Eco tents, campsites, and hopefully some cabins...) as well as the marina and all of its facilities- are established and operated by a single concessionaire under contract to the Park. Pretty good news since the Park Service seems unable to provide even basic amenities these days. The fish cutting facility has not been repaired or replaced in the two years since it was damaged by hurricane Irma ( and not even a temporary cutting surface in the interim).
> 
> I’be been a permitted guide there since 1996 so I have a pretty good handle on day to day operations...


There may be somethings we are not aware of regarding funding for repairs. Maybe we should light a fire under our representatives and ask why restoration has taken so long? ENP has a lot of foreign visitors and the state of the park is embarrassing.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> No doubt the Park is hurting for money (and it's been that way all the years I've been going there...). The Park, as part of the National Park Service comes under the Interior Department. National Park HQ has to submit a budget request yearly - and the Interior Department has to go to Congress each year for funding... As you can guess, lots of opportunity for things to go south at every point.
> 
> I've never seen it verified but way back in the mid sixties... the Park's motel ( a very basic cheap proposition from the first... that was wiped out in 2005 by hurricane Wilma....) was actually built by local fishing clubs and a volunteer contractor or two... I've only heard this verbally - and from folks who are long gone (fishing in another dimension I hope...)...
> 
> ...


The national par


Drifter said:


> https://therevelator.org/budget-crunch-national-parks/
> 
> case in point. If you read this you will see that they just say everything is horrifically underfund, it says that Yellowstone Park need 800million in maintenance but as a contractor that lives here, they are building SO MANY NEW buildings that are MASSIVE you can hardly get normal work done in the area because it draws all the labor. *These are 50k sq ft dorm buildings going up all over, which were not needed in the last 100 years of operation. And rehabilitation of cabins and such for visitors to rent out. The costs they pay is exorbitant, but on top of that they make a ton of money on entry fees.*
> 
> ...


Is the concessionaire doing the building/rehab there?


----------

